# Shooters Perfect Peach Comfort Sauce



## shooterrick (Oct 4, 2009)

I was thinking today about a change of pace with my sauces and came up with something a bit different inspired by the wonderful contrast in food flavors I have found here in the deep south.  The play of sweet and savory down here is amazing.  I hope this recipe does it justice.

*Ricks Copper Head BBQ*

*Perfect Peach Comfort Sauce*

64 oz Ketchup  (use Brooks if you can find it or the cheap generic)
12 oz Peach Nectar
1/3 cup honey 
1 Standard shot Southern Comfort (for medicinal reasons)   
½ cup Sorghum Molasses (use Briar Rabbit if you can’t find Sorghum)

1 tbs Lee Peron’s 
1 tbs Garlic Powder
½ tbs red pepper flakes

1 tsp ginger
1 tsp allspice
1tsp black pepper
1 tsp fennel seed
½ tsp Hungarian Paprika
½ tsp Ground Clove

(You can adjust the sweetness some by adding cider vinegar ¼ cup at a time to your likeness)

Bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer, reducing by one quarter.  Stir often scraping bottom and sides of sauce pan. 

Store the sauce in the refrigerator. Use this sauce for dipping or baste only last few minutes to prevent burning.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 4, 2009)

*Ricks Copper Head BBQ*

*Perfect Peach Comfort Sauce*

64 oz Ketchup  (use Brooks if you can find it or the cheap generic)
12 oz Peach Nectar
1/3 cup honey 
2 Standard shots Southern Comfort (for medicinal reasons)   
1/3 cup Sorghum Molasses (use Briar Rabbit if you can’t find Sorghum)
1/3 cup 7-Up or similar

1 tbs Lee Peron’s 
1 tbs Garlic Powder
½ tbs red pepper flakes

1 tsp ginger
1 tsp allspice
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp fennel seed
½ tsp Hungarian Paprika
½ tsp Ground Clove

(You can adjust the sweetness some by adding cider vinegar ¼ cup at a time to your likeness)

Bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer, reducing by one quarter.  Stir often scraping bottom and sides of sauce pan. 

Store the sauce in the refrigerator. Use this sauce for dipping or baste only last few minutes to prevent burning.


----------



## desertlites (Oct 4, 2009)

that sounds like a pretty tastey sauce rick-made a peach rasberry glaze today since I was useing peach to smoke a bird.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 5, 2009)

Dang Rick another good recipe...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Pretty soon I'll have your whole recipe book...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2009)

That sounds good and I was going to tell bob about it cause he was looking for a peach sauce last night or day for him. It does sound yummy thou.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 11, 2009)

I made this to play with again and made the following changes.

I doubled the molasses and cut red pepper flakes by 1/3


----------



## doo dah (Oct 13, 2009)

Rick, that should go good on the nutrea rats you have around there.  Check with Mrs. Hebert or Mrs. beaudreaux for tweaking the recipe.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL.  Nutrea actually pretty good.  Kinda like rabbit not chicken.  LOL


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok in the final form I like this sauce but I have tried it on pork, beef, and chicken.  I am much fonder of it on beef.  Not as good on pork or chicken for my taster.  I think because it is such a complex flavor it takes a bold piece of beef to stand up to it.


----------

